# Activated Charcoal (long story short)



## Fate143 (Sep 3, 2015)

.


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

Yes detox is like mandatory in this era;, manganese gasoline, pseudo estrogen, phosphate added food, garbage dropped from airplanes, mold in houses, toxic emotions from other people, on and on, etc. Activated charcoal, coconut charcoal, sauna detox, even cacao used as a medicine can help push out bad things. Fate, you girl know your stuff.


----------

